# Stihl MS 290 and 20" bar



## Bad Wolf (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm about to order a 20" bar/chain combo from Baileys, but I thought I read on another post that with a 20" bar it would be sluggish.  
I currently run an 18" bar and have a variety of chains for it.  I was thinking that a 20" might come in handy from time to time as I get some 30"+ logs sometimes. I can uaually get through it by cutting from both sides.

Does the 290 have the omph to run a 20"?

Thanks


----------



## TreePointer (Sep 29, 2011)

I have a 290 w/20" bar (.325, .063).  The only advantage it has over the 18" bar is reach.  Bury the 20" bar in oak, and it bogs down.  Note that I've only run .325 chain on it--RMC3 (semi chisel, safety) and RSC (full chisel).  Some 290's come with 3/8 pitch chain, but I imagine that it would bog down even more with it's larger dimensions.

My opinion is that you should keep your 18" bar and chains.  Maybe give it a muffler mod if you want more out of it.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 29, 2011)

Greg H said:
			
		

> I'm about to order a 20" bar/chain combo from Baileys, but I thought I read on another post that with a 20" bar it would be sluggish.
> I currently run an 18" bar and have a variety of chains for it.  I was thinking that a 20" might come in handy from time to time as I get some 30"+ logs sometimes. I can uaually get through it by cutting from both sides.
> 
> Does the 290 have the omph to run a 20"?
> ...



MS290's can run a 20" but what's the advantage in your case? That 18 will handle up to 36" logs, the 20" will take a 40" log apart.  4" just ain't worth it IMO.  Stick with the 18" (that runs your existing chains!) and muffler mod that saw for better vroom in the wood.  If you're regularly in 30" plus wood you should be looking for an upgrade anyways IMO.

Different saw, similar question and very relevant to your case.
https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/79732/

Another 290 owner looking for more...
https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/79824/

Cool Muffler Mod, Easy to do.
http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/121779.htm


----------



## mayhem (Sep 29, 2011)

If you occasionally run into 30" logs, a 20" bar over an 18" bar will only slow you down, it won't help things one bit as you'll still be needing to cut it from both sides.  

Stick with what you've already got your money invested in and get some nice yellow chains for it.


----------



## smokinj (Sep 29, 2011)

Put a skip chain on it!


----------



## stee6043 (Sep 29, 2011)

With full chisel I regularly bog my MS310 in the big logs with an 18" bar.  I personally wouldn't want to battle a 20" bar/chain without more horsepower.


----------



## mecreature (Sep 29, 2011)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> Put a skip chain on it!



the dealer by me says he does this to all the 290's if they want a 20" bar. doesn't even ask ya.


----------



## smokinj (Sep 29, 2011)

mecreature said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Smart dealer!


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 29, 2011)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> Put a skip chain on it!



Does anybody make a .325 skipper or is this a 3/8 chain 290?  Many 290's were equipped with .325 instead of 3/8.  He'd have to change the sprocket out to run 3/8 Skip if that was the case.


----------



## smokinj (Sep 29, 2011)

MasterMech said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Woodland pro does....I like these chains a lot for price and performance. 

http://www.baileysonline.com/itemdetail.asp?item=WP325+20RCS&catID;=


----------



## Flatbedford (Sep 29, 2011)

I bought my 029 with a 20" bar. With .325 Stihl full chisel RMC chain it will churn through Oak. I keep the chain sharp and don't push it too hard. The 20" bar is just about the right length for most of the wood I cut. The extra length also means a little less bending too. One dealer sold me a skip chain, but I don't think it was any faster than the full chisel. It just takes a little more finesse to run the longer bar with a mid range saw. It's kinda like towing a big trailer with an old six cylinder truck. It will do it, just not as fast as the bigger V8.


----------



## Highbeam (Sep 29, 2011)

Of course it will run it. It will run a 36" bar if you properly feed the log to the saw. You can overload the 290 with a 16" bar if you try and take too much of a bite. If I already had an 18" and was cutting less than 36" (or the dimater that you can buck when cutting from both sides) then I would stay with the 18". What's 2"? (That's what she said!)

I use full comp semi chisel and a skip chain on my 3/8" 290 with a 20" bar. Buried it many times in doug fir. I can't really tell the difference between skip and non-skip until sharpening time.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Sep 29, 2011)

Greg H said:
			
		

> I'm about to order a 20" bar/chain combo from Baileys, but I thought I read on another post that with a 20" bar it would be sluggish.
> I currently run an 18" bar and have a variety of chains for it.  I was thinking that a 20" might come in handy from time to time as I get some 30"+ logs sometimes. I can uaually get through it by cutting from both sides.
> 
> Does the 290 have the omph to run a 20"?
> ...



I ran a 20" bar on my 290 for the better part of 10 years with zero issues.


----------



## DMZX (Sep 29, 2011)

> It just takes a little more finesse to run the longer bar with a mid range saw. Itâ€™s kinda like towing a big trailer with an old six cylinder truck. It will do it, just not as fast as the bigger V8.



Well stated.  BTW, I have a 290 with a 20" bar.  After I learned to "finesse" it, I have no complaints.


----------



## HittinSteel (Sep 29, 2011)

Greg H said:
			
		

> I'm about to order a 20" bar/chain combo from Baileys, but I thought I read on another post that with a 20" bar it would be sluggish.
> I currently run an 18" bar and have a variety of chains for it.  I was thinking that a 20" might come in handy from time to time as I get some 30"+ logs sometimes. I can uaually get through it by cutting from both sides.
> 
> Does the 290 have the omph to run a 20"?
> ...



Keep the 18" and mod the muffler!


----------



## Bad Wolf (Sep 29, 2011)

Thanks for the replies.  I think I'll stick with the 18" bar.  If I was running a 16" then adding a 20" would make sense, but as many pointed out the only place this would make a differance is on logs in the 18-20" range. After that I'd still have to come in from both sides. 
I"ll put the money in some new chains


----------



## Flatbedford (Sep 29, 2011)

Greg H said:
			
		

> I"ll put the money in some new chains



Probably a fine way to go. If you haven't already, put some time and money into learning how to sharpen your chains too. Whatever bar or chain you go with, keeping it sharp is key.


----------



## Bad Wolf (Sep 29, 2011)

Flatbedford said:
			
		

> Greg H said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did that long ago. I have both the HF grinder and the Dremel tool attachment.  During the week I touch up last weekends chains, gas and clean the saw and get ready the the next cutting session. With 5-6 chains I've always got a sharp one.  I even have a small inverter in the truck so I can touch up a chain with the Dremel if I have to.


----------



## Flatbedford (Sep 29, 2011)

You are prepared alright.


----------



## mecreature (Sep 29, 2011)

OK quick question...

I have eyed the 290 for sometime now. Kind of hesitant with all the "you can only run an 18" chain thoughts".
I have a 42cc poulan 18" and it ran fine buried in some cherry, mulberry and locust last week. Had to cut from both sides.
Sure it bogs a bit and I ain't winning no races but I got it done just fine. nice sharp chain with the rakers taken down a bit.


So either I must be oozing in the "finesse" department or the 290 can run a 20" chain just fine. 

what am I missing here. I would think I was a bad ass with a 290 and a good chain. 
maybe all my poulan needs is a MM   ;-P


----------



## smokinj (Sep 29, 2011)

mecreature said:
			
		

> OK quick question...
> 
> I have eyed the 290 for sometime now. Kind of hesitant with all the "you can only run an 18" chain thoughts".
> I have a 42cc poulan 18" and it ran fine buried in some cherry, mulberry and locust last week. Had to cut from both sides.
> ...




290 a tank for sure. 20 inch would be fine with a skip chain. No more than you really burn a year its more than you will ever need.


----------



## Flatbedford (Sep 29, 2011)

If you haven't been spoiled by a very powerful pro saw, you will think the 029/MS290 with 20" is awesome when you step up from your 42cc Poulan. It is all relative. After 15 years with my 029 20", I don't think a skip chain would make much difference. Just be sure to have a sharp full chisel chain.


----------



## smokinj (Sep 29, 2011)

Flatbedford said:
			
		

> If you haven't been spoiled by a very powerful pro saw, you will think the 029/MS290 with 20" is awesome when you step up from your 42cc Poulan. It is all relative. After 15 years with my 029 20", I don't think a skip chain would make much difference. Just be sure to have a sharp full chisel chain.




Speed wise you will do a little better, sharpening wise a little quicker as well. Add them both up and you got something worth exploring. I had an 029 for over 20 years. it is now at my old high school getting rebuilt every year.


----------



## Iembalm4aLiving (Sep 29, 2011)

Bigg_Redd said:
			
		

> Greg H said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Same here.







And it looks bad-ass with a 20" bar!


----------



## Flatbedford (Sep 29, 2011)

Yup


----------



## Highbeam (Sep 29, 2011)

mecreature said:
			
		

> OK quick question...
> 
> I have eyed the 290 for sometime now. Kind of hesitant with all the "you can only run an 18" chain thoughts".
> ;-P



That's absolutely ridiculous. The 290 comes from Stihl with a 20" bar and 3/8" chain. You can optionally put on a smaller bar and chain but do you really think that Stihl would sell a saw combination that did not work?


----------



## TreePointer (Sep 29, 2011)

Stihl will have a "recommended range of guide bar lengths" for each saw.  For the 290 it's 16-20".  Stihl has a tendency of including in its specifications a bar on the long end that's beyond what is optimal (desirable, IMO) for chain speed in hardwoods.  It also has to do with the oiler output and kickback safety.

Another example is the 361,  Stihl recommends up to a 25" bar for that model, but it really is a dog when buried in hardwoods and the oiler barely can keep up.  It will do fine in softwoods, and that's why you'll see it with a 25" bar out west but almost never here in western PA.

Around here, the most common bar length on display and sold by dealers is 18" for the 290.  How do I know this?  I asked at my three closest dealers.


----------



## stee6043 (Sep 30, 2011)

Quite right:

MS 290 STIHL FARM BOSSÂ® Chain Saw

DISPLACEMENT
 56.5 cc (3.45 cu. in.)

ENGINE POWER
 2.8 kW (3.8 bhp)

WEIGHT
 5.9 kg (13.0 lbs.)

FUEL CAPACITY
 560 cc (18.9 oz.)

CHAIN OIL CAPACITY
 330 cc (11.2 oz.)

OILOMATICÂ® CHAIN
 .325" RMC3

RECOMMENDED RANGE 
OF GUIDE BAR LENGTHS
 40 to 50 cm (16" to 20")
STIHL ROLLOMATICÂ®

NOTE: STIHL recommends #3634 (26 RMC3 67) OILOMATICÂ® saw chain and 16" 3003 813 6813 Ematicâ„¢ guide bar combination.


I still have a hard time imagining I'd enjoy a 20" bar even on my MS310 with as much bogging I get in hardoods with an 18".  But that's just me.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 30, 2011)

MS290 was a top seller when I sold Stihl out of a dealership.  We sold 99.9% of them with 20" Bars and .325 Full Comp Green-Label Chain.  Yeah, usually 26RM2-81 which I think is a bit conservative for any saw user, even newbies.  If my customer was somewhat experienced I would suggest buying yellow label chains for "spares".  The dealership I worked for sold saws with pretty much the longest recomended bar on them.  MS290's, 260's, and 270's all got sold with 20" bars not because it was the optimal bar for the saw, but because it was what the customer wanted. And to be honest, most of the staff, including management, didn't know any better. If I had it my way, I would have taken those 3 saws built on that chassis, the 290, 310, and 390; and set them up with 16", 18" and 20" bars respectively.

The MS290 is certainly capable of running a 20" bar but if you're looking to keep up with your buddy's MS361 you're gonna be disappointed.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Sep 30, 2011)

MasterMech said:
			
		

> MS290 was a top seller when I sold Stihl out of a dealership.  We sold 99.9% of them with 20" Bars and .325 Full Comp Green-Label Chain.  Yeah, usually 26RM2-81 which I think is a bit conservative for any saw user, even newbies.  If my customer was somewhat experienced I would suggest buying yellow label chains for "spares".  The dealership I worked for sold saws with pretty much the longest recomended bar on them.  MS290's, 260's, and 270's all got sold with 20" bars not because it was the optimal bar for the saw, but because it was what the customer wanted. And to be honest, most of the staff, including management, didn't know any better. If I had it my way, I would have taken those 3 saws built on that chassis, the 290, 310, and 390; and set them up with 16", 18" and 20" bars respectively.
> 
> *The MS290 is certainly capable of running a 20" bar but if you're looking to keep up with your buddy's MS361 you're gonna be disappointed*.




One would hope so as the 361 is/was nearly double the price of the 290. . . .


----------



## mecreature (Sep 30, 2011)

Highbeam said:
			
		

> mecreature said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is kind of what I was getting at. But I don't have a 290 to judge by. 
I am not really talking will it do it but how well. Look at the post directly after yours quoted.

stee6043 wrote
"I still have a hard time imagining Iâ€™d enjoy a 20â€ bar even on my MS310 with as much bogging I get in hardoods with an 18â€.  But thatâ€™s just me."

My hesitation would only push me up the line to the 311 or 390 with a 20. The 362 is getting a bit up there.

balancing everything I have read here and there. I would opt for the 18 on the 290 for a first stab at it. (but what do I know)


----------



## smokinj (Sep 30, 2011)

mecreature said:
			
		

> Highbeam said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Splitting hairs and this site is good for that...lol With that said 2 inchs is really not going to make or break the deal. Heck I can make an 880 stick in the wood. Its all purssure and know where and what rpm' that saw cuts best. With that said and the poulan as a back-up your going to be better off 60cc+


----------



## mecreature (Sep 30, 2011)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> mecreature said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Sep 30, 2011)

mecreature said:
			
		

> Highbeam said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bogging-schmogging

I can bog my brand new 440 in a fir log with a 25" bar.  So what?  Hell, I bet I can bog ANY saw. . .


----------

